# how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?



## hertig (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, just completed my first trip with a 5th wheel.  One question which came up is how do I keep the toilet paper from unrolling onto the floor while driving?  Many years ago they used to have toilet paper dispensers which did not roll freely, but I can't find one today.


----------



## rv wizard (Oct 25, 2002)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

You can either take it off the hanger or put a piece of tape across the end piece to the roll. Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## hertig (Oct 25, 2002)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

Yes, both of those are solutions.  The former is what we used, and we were always hunting for the TP, or dragging it out of a puddle of water   . (Before you ask, we are big people and it is a real small, low sink...)  Besides, a solution which does not include electrical circuitry, or at least magnets or springs, would be much too simple.


----------



## n8xv (Oct 26, 2002)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

We use a wedge type rubber door stop, the kind you place under a door to hold it open.  Just place it between the wall and the paper roll. We just lay it next to the toilet bowl when were not traveling.


----------



## wittmeba (Oct 29, 2002)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

It could be as simple as pinching the roll edge to flaten the inner spool.  This may cause enough friction to keep it from unrolling. :evil:


----------



## hertig (Oct 31, 2002)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

Thank you, those ideas sound like winners.


----------



## d3215 (Feb 9, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

Take an old 2 liter drink bottle with a box knife cut off ends to fit and then slit the bottle lengthwise.  Snap the bottle around the tissue roll and let it close.  The TP roll will ride to the destination encased in plastic.


----------



## hertig (Feb 10, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

Another idea which sounds like a winner.  Thanks


----------



## bert (Feb 21, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

i am looking to get into what i think you people call fulltiming in australia looking thru all the pages your rig caught my eye. is it the 7.3 or 6L  powerstroke, auto? how is it on fuel reliability etc.etc.


----------



## bert (Feb 21, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

quote:_Originally posted by hertig_

Well, just completed my first trip with a 5th wheel.  One question which came up is how do I keep the toilet paper from unrolling onto the floor while driving?  Many years ago they used to have toilet paper dispensers which did not roll freely, but I can't find one today.


----------



## hertig (Feb 23, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

Neither, it is the new 6.0L gas engine, which is marginal for towing.  Cross the US (Arizona to New York and back) I got 8.1 MPG average.  Unloaded, around town, I get 12-13 MPG.  It was fine on flat terrain, but any up grade would slow it down.


----------



## Loves camping (Mar 17, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

We squeeze the roll so that it is not round and cannot unwind like wittmeba.  When you get ready to set up you just squeeze it back into a round shape.


----------



## Oleo (Jun 16, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

Why not replace the roll with 2 corncobs? Use the brown one first, then the white one to see if you're done.   :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## John Harrelson (Jun 17, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

Now I realize that because of the simplicity of this answer, some of you will have trouble understanding it, so I will type really, really slow for you..

On the paper towels in the kitchen and the toilet paper in the bathroom.. put a rubber band around the roll when traveling..
When stopped simply slip the rubberband off to one end of the roller so that it hangs out of the way when pulling off the sheets of TP or towel.  
When you get ready to move again, the rubberband is right there for you to simply stretch it over the paper again..

See, I told you it was simple...  now, one at the time please, raise your hand and I'll try to answer any questions you may have
 :laugh:   :evil:   :bleh:


----------



## hertig (Jun 19, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

John, for the paper towels, I have a dispensor which only dispense 1 sheet at a time (weighted offset or eliptical roller), so that is not a problem.  However, this sounds good for the toilet paper.


----------



## Jay7 (Jun 21, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

quote:_Originally posted by hertig_

Well, just completed my first trip with a 5th wheel.  One question which came up is how do I keep the toilet paper from unrolling onto the floor while driving?  Many years ago they used to have toilet paper dispensers which did not roll freely, but I can't find one today.


----------



## Jay7 (Jun 21, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

John, we purchased a plastic device from a pet store which prevents cats from unrolling toilet paper on a holder.  It is clear plastic and kind of covers the bottom part of the roll.  It is held in place by the spring rod that holds the toilet paper.

We have had no more problems with the toilet paper unrolling  anymore and you can leave it in place and still use the paper.

Jay

(I think I messed up on the previous post.  I am new to this site...sorry)


----------



## hertig (Jun 23, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

Ah-ha, that sounds like the best idea yet.  Thanks, Jay, I'll have to keep an eye out for one of those (more actually, as I have cats at home too).


----------



## gpare (Aug 12, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

Gee thats all pretty cpmplecated, we use a stick pin  :laugh: 
Just remember to take it out or suffer the consequences.


----------



## duanet (Sep 13, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

Our Coachmen came with the roller mounted to the wall vertically.  Either the unit is very smooth riding (and it's not, especially on I-86/Rt 17 in western New York) or it works... and it does.  No unrolling yet.   

Duane


----------



## GLSmock (Oct 29, 2003)

how to keep toilet paper from rolling onto floor?

RUBBER BANDS!!!GL


----------

